# Stromzähler S0 Schnittstelle Auswertung, wer hat Erfahrungen und kann ein Gerät empfe



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe in meinem Haus zwei Stromzähler mit optischer S0 Schnittstelle. Da ich gerne eine Langzeitauswertung
durchführen möchte, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem passenden Gerät. Idealerweise mit Netzwerkanschluss und
Webserver. Was natürlich auch noch praktisch wäre, ein Gerät mit zwei Lesesensoren, so dass ich nicht zwei Geräte
habe.

Ich habe im Prinzip schon Geräte gefunden ( z.B. von EMU ( S0 Impuls Logger ). Allerdings dachte ich, vielleicht setzt jemand
von euch so etwas schon ein und kann ein Gerät besonders empfehlen.

Danke

PS:
gibt es hierbei etwas zu beachten. Sind solche Geräte zulässig oder hat der Stromlieferant ein Problem damit, dass man Geräte
auf den Stromzähler aufsetzt?


----------



## ohm200x (6 November 2017)

Sicher, dass an dem offiziellen Zähler vom EVU S0 raus kommt?

Schau mal auf wiki.volkszaehler.org vorbei. 

Da sind einige Zähler aufgeführt und auch welchen Lesekopf du benötigst.
Meinen musst du z.B. Erst Hallo [emoji112] sagen, bevor er was ausspuckt. 
Daher ist ein bidirektionaler Kopf nötig. 

Habe so ein Kopf seit 2..3 Jahren auf dem Zähler. 
Allerdings mache ich nicht mehr, als die Daten auf ne Platte zu schreiben und mache nix damit. 

Dem EVU ist dies relativ schnurz. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2017)

Hallo Ohm,

ich habe zwei EDL21 Zähler. Ich habe das Handbuch gerade nicht parat, meine aber dass es eine D0 Schnittstelle und einen Wireless M-Bus.
Ich kenne mich mit dem System leider nicht so gut aus ( Unterschied S0 / D0 ). Ich werde mir heute Abend mal den Webseitenvorschlag von dir
durchlesen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2017)

zum Thema Daten,

ich möchte dies auch einfach nur mitloggen. Es geht nur um mein Interesse, wann wieviel Strom und evtl. noch im Verhältniss
zur Außentemperatur verbraucht wird.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 November 2017)

https://www.msxfaq.de/sonst/bastelbude/smartmeter_d0_sml.htm


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2017)

Hallo weißnix,

danke für den Link. Da habe ich heute abend wieder was zum lesen. Ich habe es gerade einmal überflogen. Da wären schon ein paar
passende Geräte dabei.


----------

